

Ask HN: Object Oriented Programming - pc18

	I am a senior in Electrical Engineering(Undergrad). I have been doing Java, C++ and some web languages too for about a year. I just get the job done but my concepts are poor. If I want to understand OOP properly and I have 2hrs a day for a month for this, what should I do(books, tutorials etc..) Well the reason I have a deadline is because I want to start my career off as a software engineer instead of an electrical engineer so I got to be prepared for interviews but I dont want to resort to shortcuts.
Thanks a lot for the help guys!
======
jervisfm
You may find this list of programming books helpful :
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/194812/list-of-freely-
ava...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/194812/list-of-freely-available-
programming-books/392926#392926)

Pick a book about something you want to know more about and study it for a
month.

If you are preparing for interviews good books to read are 'Programming
Interviews Exposed' and 'Cracking the Coding Interview'

